# Tom Cruise is a beautiful man.



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

He's a small man, but a brave man.


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

He is rather brave. He always defeats missions that are impossible.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Lord Xenu sent him from L. Ron Hubbard's imagination.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Hes a brainwashed man.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

He does look good and seems ageless. Must be the alien genes.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

if it weren't for plastic surgery and a wonderful dentist, he wouldn't be the megastar he is today.










He still had a good foundation..

Well, maybe not.


----------



## MondKrabbe (Sep 7, 2015)

*Three front teeth..........*









Just kidding, he is a very handsome fellow.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Nice butt teef....


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

He's ni that "sect". That's the downside.
...and you thought Jehovah's Witnesses were bad.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I prefer girls, I don't know why


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

M0rbid said:


> Nice butt teef....


Damn straight.










There are so many other pictures I wanted to use for this response. Just google ''guy with nice a--'' and you'll see what I'm talking about.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Bleah, most overrated actor there ever was.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

He looked bad in The Outsiders. Handsome in Vanilla Sky.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

GGTFM said:


> And you're a christian oaf.


Thanks!

But, Leah Remini basically says it all. It's not Christian to be intertwined with not seeking help and only going to the leaders of the church.

Then again, those leaders attack people for leaving just like your post, too.
Insecure.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

(Quote Removed)

Tom Hanks - good one, he has had some really good roles and movies. I think Tom Hanks is 1000 times the actor Tom Cruise is.


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

knightofdespair said:


> Tom Hanks - good one, he has had some really good roles and movies. I think Tom Hanks is 1000 times the actor Tom Cruise is.


I agree. I don't think that he's ever given a bad performance or even played in a bad movie. I like Tom Cruise, but I only like a very small amount of movies he actually plays in. None of which are in the action genre, by the way.


----------



## stewartmays1 (Dec 6, 2014)

i like tom cruise done some good movies top gun ect and yes even i can see he is a good looking dude


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

doo doo doo doo, doo doo doo doo, doo doo doo doo


----------



## No Limit (Dec 6, 2005)

knightofdespair said:


> Bleah, most overrated actor there ever was.


I thought he was good in Vanilla Sky, but I don't like him since he thinks psychiatry is "fake science". That's not helping people out there who have real psychiatric issues and there's people who'll listen to him since he has star power.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

No Limit said:


> I thought he was good in Vanilla Sky, but I don't like him since he thinks psychiatry is "fake science". That's not helping people out there who have real psychiatric issues and there's people who'll listen to him since he has star power.


Ever since he did the Oprah thing I just can't take him seriously. Plus he comes off as super condescending to the rest of society and his acting is really not all that good. I think Keanu Reeves is actually a far better actor than Tom Cruise, even if a lot of people wouldn't agree.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

He was super handsome in Top Gun, though for some reason he was sweaty in every single scene, not even ones involving physical activity or being inside the aircraft. 

Still haven't made my mind up about whether he was miscast in Interview With the Vampire. I love that movie and Tom did a good job but he just seemed like a strange choice.


----------



## ilsr (Aug 29, 2010)

I used to think he was overrated, but now I actually enjoy a few of the movies he's been in. I think he's off the wrong end with scientology, but I tend to agree with him on his views on psychiatry and psychotropics. 

I would say Keanu Reeves is also fine and deserved to be in more big roles. If they ever do a Constantine sequel I hope they bring him back.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I think he is a legit great actor. And good looking. I have a feeling a lot of people have their opinions on his acting tainted by whatever goes on in his personal life. Him in Magnolia was awesome. Oh, and also Collateral, he was ****ing badass in that.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Charmander said:


> Still haven't made my mind up about whether he was miscast in Interview With the Vampire. I love that movie and Tom did a good job but he just seemed like a strange choice.


Pretty much the only movie I found him attractive in. Not really a Cruise fan.


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

I know my opinion is going to be unpopular, but I don't think Tom Cruise, Tom Hanks, or Keanu Reaves are good actors. Of the three, Tom Hanks is the best.

They are never convincing at being anyone other than themselves. Philadelphia was gay Tom Hanks. Forrest Gump was stupid Tom Hanks. 

Heath Ledger was a good actor. Watch Brokeback Mountain or The Dark Knight. You wouldn't even know it was the same guy except for the credits giving it away. So sad that he died so young. The man had range, and I think he could have put himself inside the head of anyone.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

He comes across as a pretty great guy tbh even with his laughable beliefs. That being said I wonder how much he has to do with the vile crap Scientology is involved with.


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

nothing else said:


> He is rather brave. He always defeats missions that are impossible.


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

DiscardYourFear said:


> I know my opinion is going to be unpopular, but I don't think Tom Cruise, Tom Hanks, or Keanu Reaves are good actors. Of the three, Tom Hanks is the best.
> 
> They are never convincing at being anyone other than themselves. Philadelphia was gay Tom Hanks. Forrest Gump was stupid Tom Hanks.
> 
> Heath Ledger was a good actor. Watch Brokeback Mountain or The Dark Knight. You wouldn't even know it was the same guy except for the credits giving it away. So sad that he died so young. The man had range, and I think he could have put himself inside the head of anyone.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I dont care about him and haven't seen any of his films, but I remember seeing him being squirted in the face on "Ball of Steel" by a man, he wasn't happy about it, which I didn't like as I prefer it when "stars" have a sense of humour.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

All the pretty ones are crazzzzy . Lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Tom Cruise is a pretty cool guy and doesn't afraid of anything.


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Tom Cruise is a pretty cool guy and doesn't afraid of anything.


Why do I get the sense that you did a bit of a quick research on him before posting this comment?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

GGTFM said:


> Why do I get the sense that you did a bit of a quick research on him before posting this comment?


It's pretty accurate isn't it? Especially the doesn't afraid of bit.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

DiscardYourFear said:


> I know my opinion is going to be unpopular, but I don't think Tom Cruise, Tom Hanks, or Keanu Reaves are good actors. Of the three, Tom Hanks is the best.
> 
> They are never convincing at being anyone other than themselves. Philadelphia was gay Tom Hanks. Forrest Gump was stupid Tom Hanks.
> 
> Heath Ledger was a good actor. Watch Brokeback Mountain or The Dark Knight. You wouldn't even know it was the same guy except for the credits giving it away. So sad that he died so young. The man had range, and I think he could have put himself inside the head of anyone.


 I like Tom Hanks. He isn't a chameleon but he plays the "every guy" very well. Sometimes it just works to have "the same guy" play in different movies. Some movies are not introducing you to a different person so much as they're just putting a typical person into a unique situation.

His best work would be in a movie like Cast Away. Everyone knows a guy like him. Tom Hanks was a good choice for that role because it didn't ask him to do anything he couldn't do perfectly. Great movie, too.


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

He's one of those guys I can see _is_ attractive and handsome, but as a gay guy I feel absolutely no attraction towards him.

I respect him though as an actor, and for doing most of the stunts on Mission Impossible.


----------



## longtimenolove (Oct 21, 2015)

Tom Cruise is amazing! Love his acting! I don't care that he's kind of insane, who isn't.

Tom Hanks is a horrible actor. He gets really good parts but his acting has never impressed me. He plays the same character (a boring guy) in every movie.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

Not to me, sorry.


----------



## theotherone (Sep 1, 2015)

7th.Streeter said:


> Not to me, sorry.


yup same haha


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

JohnDoe26 said:


> He's one of those guys I can see _is_ attractive and handsome, but as a gay guy I feel absolutely no attraction towards him.
> 
> I respect him though as an actor, and for doing most of the stunts on Mission Impossible.


Yeah, I agree.

Although I'm not really a fan of his acting either, it's been a while since I've seen a film with him in though.


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> It's pretty accurate isn't it? Especially the doesn't afraid of bit.


You're into poetry?


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

In their prime, he's no Val Kilmer..


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I'll fire when I'm GD good and ready!!!

That was a really awesome movie.


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

He's ****ing excellent in Interview With the Vampire! Brad Pitt was so gorgeous I almost had a stroke.

But seriously Laughing Tom Cruise the funniest meme in the world.


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

nothing else said:


> He is rather brave. He always defeats missions that are impossible.


This is the best post in this thread and I am saddened that nobody noticed.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

i watched some interviews with him recently and i found it really noticable that no matter how broadly he smiles, his forehead doesnt move at all. is that botox?


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

Armin-Meuller Stahl

a hot when he was young, as well as when he's older..



















best character actor, in the same echelon as JK Simmons, William Dafoe, John Goodman, etc.

Hot in their own way..

and better as they get older..


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

"It's beautiful man, beautiful"


----------



## pandana (Jul 13, 2015)

He's alright.


----------



## inker (Nov 16, 2015)

M0rbid said:


> Hes a brainwashed man.


LMAO exactly my thought every single time I see his face.:grin2:


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Surly Wurly said:


> i watched some interviews with him recently and i found it really noticable that no matter how broadly he smiles, his forehead doesnt move at all. is that botox?


 This belongs in your bad portrait thread. Have someone draw Tom Cruise's static forehead.


----------

